# Eastern ID



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Open 1st is a quad,thrown around the horn from right to left. Dogs run from atop a hay bail, however long marks are in heavy cover amd difficult to see the dog in route to the bird. First bird down is just across a long irrigation ditch about 30 yds from line, thrown left to right and retires. Right-middle mark is acroos the same ditch, thrown right to left at 250 yds and retires. Left-middle mark is also across the ditch, thrown left to right at 175 and retires. And the left flyer is on this side of the ditch, thrown right to left at 60 yds. There is an honor.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

3 did it, 4 handled, 5 no-bird/handled/pick-up, 6 broke, 7 handled, 8 did it/broke-on-honor, 9 did it, 10 no-bird/did it, 11 did it, 12 broke, 13 no-bird/did it, 14 did it, 15 no bird/did it, 16 no bird/did it, 17 did it, 18 scratch, 19 handled, 20 handled, 21 pick-up


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Keep it coming.

Go Moose!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Nik said:


> 3 did it, 4 handled, 5 no-bird/handled/pick-up, *6 broke*, 7 handled, 8 did it/*broke-on-honor*, 9 did it, 10 no-bird/did it, 11 did it, *12 broke,* 13 no-bird/did it, 14 did it, 15 no bird/did it, 16 no bird/did it, 17 did it, 18 scratch, 19 handled, 20 handled, 21 pick-up


Ouch on the break, Shorty and Comet...not happy...with a 90 dog Open, guess its safe to say it will be an elimination test

thanks for the update..I do know its very warm in the area high's in the mid 80's


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Any news for Qual?


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Any news on #89 Open, 28 Amateur?


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Brandon Bromley said:


> Any news for Qual?


Star is back, nice marks and a good blind. Triple with out-of-order flyer and 1 retired. Thrown around the horn from right to left. 1st bird down flyer at 175yds, thrown right to left. 2nd bird middle short retired at 100yds, thrown left to right. Go bird was 125 up a hill, thrown left to right. Very wide open test. Blind was separate line, and long (300+yds). Across all three lines of the marks, angle across a road, through the flyer scent, between a key hole. Tough, got a lot of answers.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Any news on #89 Open, 28 Amateur?


Probably won't run open today. 58 just ran.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Nik said:


> Star is back, nice marks and a good blind. Triple with out-of-order flyer and 1 retired. Thrown around the horn from right to left. 1st bird down flyer at 175yds, thrown right to left. 2nd bird middle short retired at 100yds, thrown left to right. Go bird was 125 up a hill, thrown left to right. Very wide open test. Blind was separate line, and long (300+yds). Across all three lines of the marks, angle across a road, through the flyer scent, between a key hole. Tough, got a lot of answers.


THANKS Nik!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Brandon Bromley said:


> THANKS Nik!


 


Cool, go Star!!!!!!!!! Sounds like a nice test


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Star did nice work on the WB. Took a great cast off the point and carried her line 1/2 of the entire length of the blind. Back to the 4th tomorrow. On a sad note Layla blew up in legendary fashion in the open 1st. The first gun (short, 30 yds) went off and she leaped off the hay bails. It didn't really get much better from there; although she did not break. She slammed 3/4 of the marks. It was the 1/4 that got us.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Nik said:


> Star did nice work on the WB. Took a great cast off the point and carried her line 1/2 of the entire length of the blind. Back to the 4th tomorrow. On a sad note Layla blew up in legendary fashion in the open 1st. The first gun (short, 30 yds) went off and she leaped off the hay bails. It didn't really get much better from there; although she did not break. She slammed 3/4 of the marks. It was the 1/4 that got us.


 

Sounds like Star is doing real well!
Bummer for Layla though. Just checked her out, nice pedigree!! She's a half sister to my girl on the bitch side who is now fat with babies. Love that bitch line.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

AM is a wide open triple with 2 retired and flyer go bird. First bird down is the middle mark, thrown to the left at 225yds. Right mark is thrown to the right at 200, dog has to angle across a channel. Flyer is deep of a patch of sage for ing the dog to navigate en route to the mark. Most dogs doing OK. Test is going fast.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any info on The Derby?


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

Derby is still going.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any info on the Qual. We were a scratch (damn females) but have several friends running so very curious!


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

18 back to the 4th in open


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Updates on Open/am?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Totten won, Bill Sargenti got second with Diesel and third with our Reagan. Do not know which of Totten's dogs won or fourth, sorry.


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

Open - 1st -51, Totten with Cash, 2nd Sargenti-diesel, 3rd Sargenti-Reagan, 4th erhardt - Rosie, RJ - Brown -rosa, Jams - 10,17,28,34,42,62,80,84,88,45


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

*JAZZTIME BOYS win 3 out of the 4 stakes!!!!!
*FC Jazztime Empty Wallet won the Open with Bill Totten, Smoke on the Water at FoxHaven MH won the Qualifying with Terry Scott and Jazztime Cut to the Chase won the Derby with Larry Calvert.. Smoke and Chase are full brothers, sired by FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko (who got the RJ in the Amateur). Congratulations to all.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Other Derby : 2nd was George Rogers with Ruby (Derby list!) and 3rd was Don Remien with Tag. NO 4TH OR JAMS. :-x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats Larry and all the Jazztime dogs!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Bill Totten on winning the Open with Cash and of course owner Mr Bechtel


Congrats to Linda Harger winning the Amateur


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

jazztime said:


> Other Derby : 2nd was George Rogers with Ruby (Derby list!) and 3rd was Don Remien with Tag. NO 4TH OR JAMS. :-x


CONGRATULATIONS to George Rogers for his 2nd in the Derby with Ruby... and for making the Derby list. Ruby is a very nice dog and George is working well with her. I got to meet George and watch Ruby run in the Derby in the Uintas where she placed in the Derby in both trials.

Helen


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Comet and Linda Harger on winning the Amateur! Heard this qualifies Comet for 2012 National AM.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Linda and Comet on your Am win!


----------

